# Jupiter Is Out Of This World! – Roadtrip Report – 8/27/09



## Lil_Tate

nice fatty snooks.

i aint a hater by any means so please take this with a grain of salt. Please support those heavy snook and not hang them by their jaws by the boga grip.

other than that, when can we go fishing? ;D


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Did you happen to see the salvage rig just off the beach? I will be diving there toward the end of next week if all goes to plan.

Frank_S


----------



## phishphood

Wow! That's about all I got.

Would that be Wayne from the battery store in Sanford? I stopped in one day to pick up some batteries and saw some mighty suspicious characters pictured on the wall. Kind of like at the post office, except holding fish.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Ok. I am just dumb struck by your report. In fact I caught myself almost hitting delete instead of reply on accident.


----------



## Canoeman

What a day!! One of the best I've ever seen. You might have started a Labor Day goldrush to Jupiter inlet.


----------



## mark_gardner

awesome well written report [smiley=bravo.gif] you guys flat tore them up [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## deerfly

amazing


----------



## jimbarn1961

DUDE,

You almost had me short out my keyboard drooooling over all those snook. GREAT JOB   Well written.

Thanks


----------



## FSUfisher

Unbelievable! Congrats; I think this is the most jealous the forum has ever been...


----------



## JaredFacemyer

Those are some HUGE snook [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]. I need to get down there and catch some of those giants.


----------



## Brett

Another entertaining report HaMm3r.
In the right place at the right time with the right Captain.
I haven't seen that many big snook in one place,
since I used to dive the South Beach jetties in the early '70's.
Looking forward to reading your next report.


----------



## Gramps

Stay outta muh back yard! ;D Great day and great report HaMm3r!


----------



## HaMm3r

> nice fatty snooks...Please support those heavy snook and not hang them by their jaws by the boga grip.


Appreciate that.  



> Did you happen to see the salvage rig just off the beach? I will be diving there toward the end of next week if all goes to plan.
> 
> Frank_S


Do you mean this one?











> Wow! That's about all I got.
> 
> Would that be Wayne from the battery store in Sanford? I stopped in one day to pick up some batteries and saw some mighty suspicious characters pictured on the wall. Kind of like at the post office, except holding fish.


 ;D Yeah, that'd be Wayne. I think I've mentioned on here before that he's a good source to go to for marine batteries. He told me you came in the shop, but he couldn't remember your name. He said you knew mine though, and knew I had a gheenoe so I figured it had be someone from MS. 



> Ok. I am just dumb struck by your report. In fact I caught myself almost hitting delete instead of reply on accident.


Hit delete all you want, it still happened! ;D  Honestly, I may be ruined on catching "regular" snook for awhile. :-/



> What a day!! One of the best I've ever seen. You might have started a Labor Day goldrush to Jupiter inlet.


Thank you!  Yeah, I imagine that it's pretty congested out there this morning, but it'll be hard to truly enjoy the reports knowing so many of them are getting eaten.  At least all the heavyweights are still out there for everyone to enjoy. 



> awesome well written report [smiley=bravo.gif] you guys flat tore them up [smiley=cool2.gif]


Thanks bro!  I'll probably never see a day like that again.



> amazing


Alright, enough about me...what'd ya think of the fish? ;D 



> DUDE,
> You almost had me short out my keyboard drooooling over all those snook. GREAT JOB   Well written.


[smiley=1-lmao.gif] Disclaimer: The author assumes no liability for any damages or injury resulting from the information provided. 



> Unbelievable! Congrats; I think this is the most jealous the forum has ever been...


I don't know about that...if we had a few hotties on board, then maybe. ;D Although, there was this chick back at the marina that gave me a whole new appreciation of cut-off jean shorts and wading boots...  



> Those are some HUGE snook [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]. I need to get down there and catch some of those giants.


You sure do...and the guides can sure use the business right now. 



> Another entertaining report HaMm3r.
> In the right place at the right time with the right Captain.
> I haven't seen that many big snook in one place,
> since I used to dive the South Beach jetties in the early '70's.
> Looking forward to reading your next report.


Thanks a bunch, Brett!  I finally loaded all my freshwater gear back in the truck last night, so maybe I'll have bass report up before too much longer. 



> Stay outta muh back yard! ;D Great day and great report HaMm3r!


Tell me which house and I'll be sure to leave you some nice dead mullet on your back porch next time. ;D Thanks man! 

Hey, if anyone is interested in seeing more of Captain Charlie and Jupiter Inlet snook, here's a link to an episode of Mark Sosin fishing with him. 
http://www.myoutdoortv.com/video/video.php?v=6XF3xGmwc7CC72mJ0Sid7QPbO8F5Ht_W


----------



## TomFL

Awesome post and great documentation of the fishery we have here! Glad to see you guys had a blast. Sounds like you were on the fish at the right time for a wide open bite.

Without getting on a soap box, one thing worth stressing is these are all breeding fish, and the big ones (obviously) carry the genes we all want them to pass on. PLEASE use circle hooks (eagle claw L2004 in 7/0 is the magic hook) and handle the fish gently and revive them ladies as necessary. Heavier tackle will bring them in sooner and not totally wipe the fish out during the fight like light tackle will. 

Now you can see that at times you can actually get bored by catching giant snook in our area! It can be like shooting fish in a barrel when you're on them, and the regulations are a big part of what you guys just experienced!

Cool post!

-T


----------



## Flyline

*Re: Jupiter Is Out Of This World!*

Wow! That's very cool! Bet u guys must be really sore the next day from catching these monster snookies!

What's up with your socks on your feet? Try to stay cozy and warm?... ;D ;D


----------



## oldschool

> nice fatty snooks.
> 
> i aint a hater by any means so please take this with a grain of salt. Please support those heavy snook and not hang them by their jaws by the boga grip.
> 
> other than that, when can we go fishing? ;D


i agree. nice job


----------



## orlgheenoer

Friggin sweet report dude. Nice snookums


----------



## HaMm3r

Thank you for all the replies, guys!  Sorry I hadn't responded sooner, but I've been extremely busy with work, which is totally uncharacteristic of me. ;D



> What's up with your socks on your feet? Try to stay cozy and warm?...


Uh...you've fished with me. You should know I always wear sneakers and socks when I fish. :


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> awesome well written report  [smiley=bravo.gif] you guys flat tore them up  [smiley=cool2.gif]



x's 2!! Way to go!


----------

